# Grape soda ?



## chris1974 (Jul 24, 2009)

I doubt this is true, but a friend of mine was mixing grape soda when he watered his outdoor plants to make the buds have a grape flavor ? 
This sounds pretty bogus to me, but I didnt want to argue it with him if I was wrong being that I am very new at growing !  Can I get some feedback on this ?      :argue:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

That is a completely ridiculous idea. I would raise the ** flag the next time you talk to him. I'm sure grape soda would have little or no beneficial effects for the plants. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you Smokybear !
those were my thoughts exactly, thats pretty much the reason why I joined this sight, so I could get some positive idea's from some people like urself !
  So far so good brother thanx !


----------



## Locked (Jul 24, 2009)

There are threads around that debunk this...it's not true at all...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 24, 2009)

haha I think it was Hick who said.."if this were true my buds would taste like worm ****" haha too funny... but yeah soda just attracts critters ..pointless.


----------



## GeoPharmer (Jul 25, 2009)

Ive been told the proper way to do this is to get yourself the proper flavor (in an extract form)  and you can kind of "thread" your plant with some cord and a large needle,  if done right the plant will use it as a wick and suck up the flavor. 

 Ive never actually tried this, but back in the day there was a guy selling "hawaian" that tasted exactly like pineapples and he claimed this was how he did it.  More likely that you just spray the buds after they are cured with a solution.

  Everyones got a bag of **** weed that was nice and sticky.... Old ghetto trick,  sprayed with coke or pepsi.......yeah man this **** gets soooo resinated!  hahahahha


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2009)

..............:confused2:..........
 An "IV" for your plants????.. :rofl:
... Mybe a morphine drip during LST..  
IMO.. flavor may be enhanced by useing products that promote the production of 'essential oils', but not by "adding flavors"..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

Im partial to Cherry myself..and what about  Jack Daniels...this way  I can get drunk and High same time..Liquor store here i come:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..............:confused2:..........
> An "IV" for your plants????.. :rofl:
> ... Mybe a morphine drip during LST..
> IMO.. flavor may be enhanced by useing products that promote the production of 'essential oils', but not by "adding flavors"..


 


Are these oils the kind  they use for kinky  things?  I dont think my weed needs any..It gets me Horny enough:rofl:  oooops  can i say that here?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 25, 2009)

*sure your not growing horny goats weed 4u :giggle:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I doubt this is true, but a friend of mine was mixing grape soda when he watered his outdoor plants to make the buds have a grape flavor ?
> This sounds pretty bogus to me, but I didnt want to argue it with him if I was wrong being that I am very new at growing ! Can I get some feedback on this ? :argue:


 

i accidently watered mine with lemonade and within 2 days it ws dead ,,so im guessing it aint a good idea eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hahahaha...... a friend of mine gave me about a 1/4 oz. of some stuff he called purple erkle ?  Im not gonna lie, I could of sworn that he watered that [email protected]#t with viagra...... :hubba:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha...... a friend of mine gave me about a 1/4 oz. of some stuff he called purple erkle ?  Im not gonna lie, I could of sworn that he watered that [email protected]#t with viagra...... :hubba:



 Viagra?     Uh...    was it the purple color or were they extra firm buds?  


I tried Viagra once but the pill is so large it got caught in my throat and all I got was a stiff neck...  


Peace!


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 25, 2009)

Man..... that must of been one rough night !  At least maybe your massage theripist got to benefit from it !  lol


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 25, 2009)

adding soda sounds like an open invitation to all kinds of bug problems.

i like saying soda, lol
we call it grape pop up here.


----------



## rasta (Jul 25, 2009)

not good,,,,p,l,r


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2009)

i want the biscuits & gravy flavored weed.:hubba:  ...


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah... that doe's sound pretty tastey ! lol


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 25, 2009)

thats pretty funny, my grandma calls it pop also ! 
i just thought it was because she is old...hahaha


----------



## nvthis (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah Smoke, I water mine with espresso 'cause I want a more "up" high!:rofl: 



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im partial to Cherry myself..and what about Jack Daniels...this way I can get drunk and High same time..Liquor store here i come:bolt:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 25, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yeah Smoke, I water mine with espresso 'cause I want a more "up" high!:rofl:


 
so could you mix some viagra into the soil and make the buds "erect"??  I'm retarded.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 25, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I'm retarded.


 
Hey, TN, ya gotta do like me and read to your plants from the news paper everyday. This makes _well informed_ buds. Smoking them makes you smarter! Obviously it werks great!!:rofl:


----------



## nvthis (Jul 25, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> so could you mix some viagra into the soil and make the buds "erect"??


 
ps: I think they already have that. It's a strain called man-go:rofl:


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 25, 2009)

So when your plants are sick can I reach for the Pepto Bismal?

                                            Phatpharmer


----------



## nvthis (Jul 25, 2009)

Tussin bro, tussin:hubba:  And you can get it in grape....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Tussin bro, tussin:hubba: And you can get it in grape....


 


once again  I preffer  " cherry "


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 27, 2009)

Im thinkin cherry NyQuil.... a really super sleepy high !  bud that you can smoke to kick the swine flue's ***....  haha


----------



## hanfhead (Jul 27, 2009)

Pop here, too. Never on your plants though.


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 27, 2009)

So check this out.....  I picked up my hydro trays today from my friend that origanally told me the "grape soda" secret and just for giggles I asked him if his bud's wound up having a grape flavor ?  He replied " naw.. it didnt work" ! I couldnt help myself, I almost passed out I was laughing so hard !  
   I told him that I had posted a thread about it on a mj forum and the look on his face was priceless....hahahaha !    anyway I got the last laugh, it was worth it !     :yay:


----------

